# Eastwood guitars band contest



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sine there are some people here in bands, and some who like Eastwood guitars--I thought I'd post this in case anyone is interested.
http://www.eastwoodguitars.com/
Go there & follow the links to potentially win 


> * we will purchase and distribute 1,000 copies of your cd
> * we will give your band free Eastwood guitars & basses
> * international online promotion
> * airplay on Eastwood Radio
> * one-night use of the “Eastwood Big Pick Trophy Guitar”


Maybe you're not interested in it, and maybe these contests aren't your thing, but in case they are--here it is.

It would be cool to see this won by somebody here.


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

i dont think my band has the "sound" they looking for but im still going to enter...i love me some eastwood, thanks for the heads up!

and yea it would be awesome to see someone from here wi...... i mean.. back off! the contest is mine!!


----------

